# (IR) The Map of Faerun



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

Imagine the buttons on a touch tone telephone.
  They look like this:

  1 2 3
  4 5 6
  7 8 9
  * 0 #

  Faerun is sorta shaped like this, in rough terms.
  It is a giant rectangle.
  So suppose we break Faerun up into 12 quadrants, with 1 being the northwesternmost area, 3 being the northeasternmost, * being the southwesternmost, and # being the southeasternmost.

  Get it?

  1 2 3
  4 5 6
  7 8 9
  * 0 #

  1 is northwest.
  3 is northeast.
  * is southwest.
  # is southeast.

  5 would be north middle.
  8 would be south middle.

  - - -

  In quadrant 1 are the following major areas:

  Icewind Dale (along the great western coast)
  Neverwinter (along the great western coast)
  Luskan (along the great western coast)
  Waterdeep (along the great western coast)
  The High Forest (inland)
  Luruar (well inland)
  King Obold and the Orcs of the North (inland)
  The Goblins of the North (inland)
  Ardeep Forest and it's Elven Flying City (inland)
  Evereska

  In quadrant 2 are the following major areas:

  Anauroch (with the phaerimm, bedine peoples, and City of Shade)
  The Tortured Land
  The western Great Glacier
  Vaasa
  Damara
  Thar
  The Moonsea and it's communities (Zhentil Keep, Hillsfar, Mulmaster, Melvaunt, and so on)

  In quadrant 3 are the following major areas:

  The rest of the Great Glacier
  Sossal
  The western part of the Great Ice Sea
  Narfell
  The Endless Waste (the western Hordelands)

  In quadrant 4 are the following major areas:

  Baldur's Gate (along the western coast)
  Candlekeep (along the western coast)
  The Western Heartlands
  Amn

  In quadrant 5 are the following major areas:

  Most of the Sea of Fallen Stars 
  Westgate (west of the Sea)
  Suzail (west of the Sea)
  Cormyr (northwest of the Sea)
  Sembia (north of the Sea)
  The Dalelands (north of the Sea)
  Cormanthor (north of the Sea)
  Raven's Bluff (north of the Sea)
  Procampur (north of the Sea)
  Tantras (north of the Sea)
  The Vast (north of the Sea)
  Impiltur (north of the Sea)
  Aglarond (northeast of the Sea)
  The Shining Plains (east of Amn and southwest of the Sea)
  Turmish (southwest of the Sea)
  The Vilhon Reach (southwest of the Sea)

  In quadrant 6 are the following major areas:

  The Great Dale (northeast of the Sea)
  Ashanath (northeast of the Sea)
  Rashemen (east of Ashanath)
  Thesk (east of the Sea)
  Thay (east of the Sea)
  Threskel (southeast of the Sea)

  In quadrant 7 are the following major areas:

  Tethyr (along the western coast)
  The Forest of Tethyr (along the western coast)
  Calimshan (along the western coast)

  In quadrant 8 are the following major areas:

  The Lake of Steam
  The Border Kingdoms
  Sespech (south of the Inner Sea)
  Chondath (south of the Sea)
  The Akanal (south of the Sea)
  Chessenta (south of the Sea)

  In quadrant 9 are the following major areas:

  Unther (southeast of the Sea)
  Mulhorand (southeast of the Sea)
  Fuirgar (southeast of Mulhorand)
  Murghom (east of Mulhorand)
  Semphar (far to the east of Mulhorand)

  In quadrant * are the following major areas (going from west to east)

  Chult
  Samarach
  Thindol
  Tashlar

  In quadrant 0 are the following major areas (going from west to east)

  Lapaliiya
  Halruaa
  The Shaar (actually north of Halruaa)
  Shaareach (between Halruaa and the Shaar)

  In quadrant # are the following major areas (going from west to east)

  Dambrath
  Forest of Amtar (north of Dambrath)
  The Great Rift (north of the Forest of Amtar)
  Luiren
  The Eastern Shaar (north of Luiren)
  Estagund
  Veldorn (north of Estagund)
  Raurin the Dust Desert (way east of the eastern Shaar)
  Var the Golden (south of Raurin)
  Ulgarth

  - - -

  This is based on the 2nd Edition map, which I hold to.
  I appreciate that the Realms needed to be squeezed to fit onto one map for 3rd Edition - I just really like the 2nd Edition map, and am holding to it.

  Lantan Isle is out in the western ocean, north of Chult.
  Nimbral Isle is out in the western ocean, southwest of Chult.
  The Nelanther Isles are out in the western ocean, west of Amn.
  The Moonshae Isles are out in the western ocean, west of Baldur's Gate and Candlekeep.
  Evermeet is out in the Western Ocean, way west of the Moonshaes.

  The small continent of Zakhara lies southeast of Faerun, across the Great Sea (which forms the southern border of Faerun.)
  The continent of Maztica lies across the western ocean.
  Kara-Tur lies east, southeast, and northeast of Faerun, beyond the Hordelands (Kara-Tur, is a BIG continent.)

  Remember, think of a telephone keypad.

  1 2 3
  4 5 6
  7 8 9

  1 = Icewind Dale, Waterdeep, Luskan, Luruar, High Forest, Evereska
  2 = Anarouch, western Great Glacier
  3 = eastern Great Glacier, western Hordelands
  4 = Baldur's Gate, Candlekeep, Amn, Western Heartlands
  5 = Sea of Fallen Stars, Cormyr, Sembia, Dalelands, Vast, Damara, Narfell
  6 = Thay, Rashemen, western Hordelands
  7 = Calimshan;, Tethyr
  8 = Vilhon Reach, Chessenta
  9 = Mulhorand, Murghom, Semphar
  * = Chult, Tashalar
  0 = Shaar, Halruaa
  # = Dambrath, Eastern Shaar, Luiren, Eastagund, Var the Golden

  I hope this helps, just a little.
  If you take a look at the map links Williams has provided, it might help also.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

This should be helpful, thanks


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Mar 24, 2003)

Think of this:

  1 2 3
  4 5 6
  7 8 9
  * 0 #

  The telephone keypad.

  1 = Waterdeep, Luruar
  2 = Anauroch
  3 = Great Glacier and Hordelands
  4 = Candlekeep and Western Heartlands
  5 = Cormyr, Sembia, Dalelands, Cormanthor, Moonsea, Sea of Fallen Stars (BIG)
  6 = Thay, Rashemen
  7 = Calimshan, Tethyr
  8 = Vilhon Reach, Chessenta
  9 = Mulhorand
  * = Chult, Tashlar
  0 = Halruaa, Shaar
  # = Dambrath, Luiren, Var the Golden

  - - -

  If I COULD put the map that I am looking at up for you to view, I WOULD put it up.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Mar 24, 2003)

No comparable map in Williams collection that is similar or compatible?


----------



## Janos Audron (Mar 24, 2003)

If someone can make a map, maybe again with the colors of control, I can upload it...


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 24, 2003)

Edena-

I'd like to volunteer to create a faction map for Toril and the Forgotten realms, like I did for Creamsteaks, stasised, IR. I'm sure someone (like Janos ) will be able to put it up on their Site.


----------

